# MACE procedure - Malone Antegrade Continence Enema



## abozeman (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

Need help with the CPT code for a MACE procedure (Malone Antegrade Continence Enema).....looking at 44320. Am I close?  Thanks!


----------



## gost (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you need to go with an unlisted code for that one.  I would use 44799.


----------

